# Funny "built in" traits



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

So I've had Pink for just over a week now. Because I run my own business she has the luxury of hanging out with me 90% of the time. (My friends give me a hard time and say I look...well not quite manly with this cute little puffball) But that aside she does some of the strangest things. I've nicknamed her the circus dog. I spoke with her prior owner and other than sit, she hadn't trained her to do anything. Here are some of her funny traits :HistericalSmiley:

1. When I'm making her food, she stands up on her hind legs (with great balance too) and walks forward. Then sits. lol No doubt the funniest. We're not talking an excited out of control walk, it really looks like she was trained to walk in a circus. 

2. When at home I have a laptop caddy pulled up to my sofa where I get a lot of my work done. If I'm not paying attention to her, she'll crawl flat on her stomach and crawl as if she was in basic training. Then roll over and sit. Again I have no idea where this came from. 

3. When she goes number 2, she will make a circle as if she's about to go to sleep, then, she poops. Every time. lol 

Again the previous owner didn't teach her any of these "tricks" she just seems to have them built in lol. These are just a few I've noticed since taking her home. Does your pup have any of the same traits?


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

She really does seem like she has hidden talents lol. My little fluffball has a couple of odd ones too. We got her the 1st week of November 2010 when she was 18 weeks old and it snowed heavily a couple of weeks later which made our garden like an ice rink. Well everytime she attempted to do a no.2 she kept slipping and landing on her bum, so after she had landed on her bum about ten times, she kept going round the garden until she could find a non-slippery surface and instead of trying to go no.2 the normal way, she started walking backwards to get in position instead of the other way round. The 1st time she did it I couldn't stop laughing and since then she always walks backwards to go a no.2 - she looks so comical. The other thing she does is spin like a top whenever she greets me or i am taking her out for a walk she spins so much, at times i so dizzy I could fall over lol.


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

ha ha that's great! I don't think I've ever heard of a backwards spin before a poop. Classic.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

None of the same traits, but all my fluffs are/were dancers. 

I wanted tell you about the darling little Maltese named Bella I met at the park. She was so tiny and cute I just fell in love with her. Her person was a big burly man, who after chatting for a while, picked up Bella, put her inside his leather jacket and took off on his Harley. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:So don't you let anyone question your choice of doggie.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one  It's funny, I used to poke fun at people blush with little white dogs all dressed up. Heh, who knew I'd be in the same boat! I tend to dress fairly "GQ" as my close friend like to put it. (His idea of style is shorts and a large T shirt). I grew up with only a Mom most of my life so I've been thought the way of the ladies I suppose. Worked great back in high school  So of course my buds always have to bust my chops. When I arrived at my office the other day with pink, the first thing out of my employee's mouth was "wow, the evidence is really piling up" :HistericalSmiley: It's all in good fun though.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe you just need a black leather jacket with zippers all over it. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I have a black leather collar with big sharp (looking) studs, such as they put on Dobies and bulldogs. You need one of those for Pink. :HistericalSmiley:I got it to make my boy look tough.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I always thought it would be a hoot to put one of those spike collars on a Chi, name him Killer or Cujo.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very funny! My DH has also complained about people looking at him "differently" when he is with our dogs. He swears that he was walking to the mail box with two of our three, and a truck load of construction workers drove by and laughed at him. Pretty funny. And oddly, we nicked named one of our girls 'circus dog' too! She used to do all of those tricks and more! So Maltese. Does she do the "zoomies?" Running around in crazy circles at full tilt? Ya just gotta love this breed!


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

lol you guys crack me up! 



pammy4501 said:


> Very funny! My DH has also complained about people looking at him "differently" when he is with our dogs. He swears that he was walking to the mail box with two of our three, and a truck load of construction workers drove by and laughed at him. Pretty funny. And oddly, we nicked named one of our girls 'circus dog' too! She used to do all of those tricks and more! So Maltese. Does she do the "zoomies?" Running around in crazy circles at full tilt? Ya just gotta love this breed!


poor guy, I feel his pain! It just shows we're secure of our manhood  And yes, she does do the zoomies. Usually after we've come home from the store. After that she'll find our fluffy rug (which she has now claimed) and sleep. Usually on her back with her paws all strung out. :two thumbs up:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

My husband spends the day with our maltese and while he doesn't allow him to wear clothes while they are "working" he enjoys the company and many of his clients will ask for Hunter if he is not with him that day for one reason or the other.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My husband says it takes a big man to Love a little dog... al says he doesn't need an "extention" a big dog to make him a macho man. He's always playing with,teasing and kissing his little fluffs. He couldnt' give a fig what others say..in fact there's a few guys at work w/ little dogs too...


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wolfie circles to poop.
He has to be carried down stairs. Won't go down on his own.
He digs to China a lot.
He dances and barks for food and walks (irritating!)
He MUST lay on someone's lap if they are sitting on the couch or a living room chair.
He barks at bushes on walks (aliens from outer space perhaps?)


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

ha ha my Malt does the same thing. I'm think to myself, dog, that same bush has been there this whole time. There's nothing there! lol

The circle to poop cycle must be a Maltese trait. I see a lot of other owners on the board report the same thing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This one's for you Chris. 






There's also a commercial that I've seen but I can't remember what it's for.


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

ha ha ha ha, that's awesome! My wife and I where cracking up. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Amongst many other funny traits - Chloe humps her back and walks while doing #2. Does anyone else's malt do this. Because of this, when she poops on the potty pad, there is always some on the floor next to it. :yucky:


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley:Hahaha that video was great - see Chris you are not the only guy that likes small dogs. My Hubbie loves our little Molly, he has never been one of those rotti, staffi etc kind of guy. He loves the attention she (or is it he) gets when he takes her out. On a recent family trip to the seaside he had loads of people (women especially) going up to him asking about her and wanting to take her photo, he loved it lol.:biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Terri - when we got Tyler, I was telling my DH that he would be a chick magnet. Well, a few days later I went into a store and he was holding Tyler. I came out and DH said, "Chick magnet, huh?" and he points. A very elderly lady with a cane was walking away from DH and Tyler. She apparently had stopped to pet Tyler. I never said how old the chicks would be...this chick was more like an old hen.:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

:smrofl:hahahahaha - that is so hilarious Susan. I bet he hated that lol. My hubbie hasnt experience an old hen yet - can't wait till he does :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:w00t::w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:that video is great hey my hubby loves our babies and just think hes got 2 he takes along with him :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

romeo&juliet said:


> :w00t::w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:that video is great hey my hubby loves our babies and just think hes got 2 he takes along with him :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Great picture. I just love our men loving their white fluffs. :chili::chili:


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

That's awesome!  Some good luckin pups. Will be nice once pinks hair finally grows out


----------

